# My Zona



## wilks (Oct 8, 2005)

Here is my recently built Zona on a budget - Got the frame on closeout for $200 and all the parts came from Nashbar or Performance with 20% coupons. Cost abouyt $800 all in - just the wheels were used. I like the ride a lot - pretty smooth. Components include truvativ roleur cranks, look lds pro 3 fork and a mix of 105 and ultegra shifters, cassette and derailleurs plus syntace bars, forte carbon post and stem and Alex 320 wheels.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Awsome ride!*

I've been waiting for you to post this build for a long time now. I though that you loved riding this bike so much you didn't have time to take pictures . Beautiful build. This horse will serve you many many comfortable miles. I love mine. Its sad that Orbea dropped the Zona from their lot.

Ride safely,

Joe


----------



## wilks (Oct 8, 2005)

*I wish I had ridden it more!*

Thanks for the comments on the bike! Unfortunately I had a young lady run a red light, total my car and break my wrist - cast up to my shoulder and over 3 months of recovery - so I just got back to riding recently. Saturday was over 50 degrees in NJ and I did a 20 mile ride.....which felt like a century given my current fitness.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*yikes!*



wilks said:


> Thanks for the comments on the bike! Unfortunately I had a young lady run a red light, total my car and break my wrist - cast up to my shoulder and over 3 months of recovery - so I just got back to riding recently. Saturday was over 50 degrees in NJ and I did a 20 mile ride.....which felt like a century given my current fitness.


I hope you're ok now... more or less. 


ride safely


Joe


----------

